# Doing ED in May - tentative itinerary



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

To your question about driving laws, I haven't really found a good place to reference. Just used google a bunch. Maybe somebody else has...

There are tons of weird laws. In Italy, Polizia can demand payment of a citation on the spot in cash for non-EU residents (or at least they used to be able too). Some countries require IDPs (though you can get away without them if you are lucky). Some countries are notorious for speed cameras that will ticket you for 1-3 kph over the limit (Austria, Switzerland). At least one requires a throw away breathalizer (France). Several require a medical kit and shiny jacket to be stored in the car in case of accident (Germany, Austria). There are different toll types (Austria and their famous Vignette, but there are others). This isn't intended to be a complete list, it's just off the top of my head.



jtuds said:


> Can you drop off in Zurich?


BMW's website has a list of places you can drop off.

One thing to note is that many (if not all) the drop off places outside of Germany result in random dude driving your car back in to Germany for shipping. Your car is insured through that activity, but I've got this image in my mind of a chain smoking Italian guy driving my new car back to Germany and it gives me the willies.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh crap I thought it was loaded up and shipped on a truck from the drop off locations.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

AggieKnight said:


> One thing to note is that many (if not all) the drop off places outside of Germany result in random dude driving your car back in to Germany for shipping. Your car is insured through that activity, but I've got this image in my mind of a chain smoking Italian guy driving my new car back to Germany and it gives me the willies.


I think the chain smoking Italian driving the car only applies in Italy and not because the of the stereotype of the skinny chain smoking Italian. Everywhere else it is my understanding they put it on a truck (I dropped of in Amsterdam and that is what they did).


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jtuds said:


> Also, regarding the driving laws...did you experience anything odd? I know there's the ED wiki on this site that contains alot of info but anywhere else?


"Brian's Guide to Getting Around Germany" is the best guide I've found to the driving laws in Germany. The whole guide is great, but in particular, click on "Road" under "National Transport" and "Driving and Parking" under "Local Transport". There's even a self test to see if you really understand German road signs (some are definitely "odd"). Only one disclaimer, this site appears to have been last updated in 2010, so it may not be completely current. Unfortunately, this site seems really slow right now, so be patient or come back later.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

AggieKnight said:


> One thing to note is that many (if not all) the drop off places outside of Germany result in random dude driving your car back in to Germany for shipping. Your car is insured through that activity, but I've got this image in my mind of a chain smoking Italian guy driving my new car back to Germany and it gives me the willies.


this comment caused me to promptly email the dealership and ask them to contact the BMW Canada ED Coordinator to determine how the car is handled after dropoff. Gives me the willies too. I'm not even going to let the dealership wash the car after it gets back to Canada...it's going straight to Fine Details. <--(link)


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Relax, a random chain smoking italian dude will not drive your car outside of the Italy dropoffs, the Swiss only hire their own random dudes. Seriously, it applies only to Italy.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Phew!


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm still trying to sort out where to spend extra time if I cut out Milan and Nice.

I can't extend the visits to each of Salzburg, Vienna, Krakow, and Prague by a day...but I can extend some by a day. Krakow and Prague? Prague and Nurburg? Hard to know fi you've never been there. Another option would be to spend a night somewhere in/around the black forest after Nurburgring.

I dunno...


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Jtuds - as you're probably realizing, most of the seasoned ED'ers/European Travelers here on the fest tend to have a more relaxed pace. Yes there are a few "Griswold's" here that just want to visit as many places as possible just to get their own picture of the famous cites but for the most part, people here tend to want to spend time at local cafe's/gasthauses/biergartens and soak up the atmosphere. I prefer the slower pace of travel myself as you definitely feel more relaxed and you notice much more of the subtle differences in culture that makes every place unique.

One other consideration for you: many of your original destinations are relatively accessible via direct flight or rail/air connections from the US (Vienna, Prague, Milan, etc). Consider saving some of those for a non ED related vacation(s) where you can fly in, explore and train/fly on to another easily accessible city. Not to mention, many of these cities are a headache with a car (traffic, parking, one way/ped only zones, Environmental zones, etc). I suggest focusing on smaller, of the beaten path points of interest that are more car friendly. Consider narrowing your "must-do" list down to 3 or 4 points of interest and then populate the time in between with points of interest along the way. Also, consider having most of these days as unscheduled (e.g. no specific hotel reservations) to allow you the freedom to explore more in one area or move on sooner.

For example: You mentioned Krakow as a must see due to family history. Upon departing Munich, you could take a southerly path and visit Cesky Krumlov or Ceske Budejovice on the way to split travel time. There are several smaller points of interest on a more central or northerly route too.

All that said, it doesn't sound like you are a novice when it comes to Europe. So if you know your own ideal pace and level of interest in what most typical European cities have to offer, have fun! Most here will still be jealous of your vacation, especially as we're sitting behind our computer keyboards.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Those are all great cities that merit more time than a "drive by". Prague alone merits 3 or days and you will not have seen all of the great sites. Sending a few hours in each city is a waste of time. Besides you will return again to do BMW European Delivery.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

pharding said:


> Those are all great cities that merit more time than a "drive by". Prague alone merits 3 or days and you will not have seen all of the great sites. Sending a few hours in each city is a waste of time. Besides you will return again to do BMW European Delivery.


I'm not planning on spending a few hours anywhere...i will be at least a full day in each city except I just don't know what all these great sites are aside from the ones I already know about.

The question I am trying to answer is: Do I want to just go and see the main attractions I know about then move on, or do I want to have time to see the main attractions as well as find out about and explore other things that will peak my interest that I don't already know about....

I'll try to explain what I mean:

Salzburg - I want to see that castle on the hill
Vienna - no idea, my wife is a psychiatrist and wants to go there because of Freud
Krakow - Au*****z, and looking around at the Old Town
Prague - castle, charles bridge, that old clock
Nurburgring - it's obvious
Zurich - no idea...mountains and scenery I guess
Milan - that really old mall where I know I won't be able to afford anything, and my wife wants to go to Italy so I'm throwing her a bone
Nice - views along the Riviera

These are all the things I know about in the places we are going to visit. I absolutely know there will be things I will see and say "man I really want to go check that out but I don't have time" ...I just wish I knew what those things will be ahead of time so I'd be able to plan this trip better. What's killing me is that you just don't know till you get there....

If it were up to me, I'd cut out Milan and Nice entirely...but the wife...



gesoffen said:


> All that said, it doesn't sound like you are a novice when it comes to Europe. So if you know your own ideal pace and level of interest in what most typical European cities have to offer, have fun! Most here will still be jealous of your vacation, especially as we're sitting behind our computer keyboards.


Hey thanks for the input. I do see where you are coming from. I prefer slow travel too, but I always let my "gotta do everything right now" urges get the better of me. If I could do it my way, I'd fly to Munich one way with a backpack and no itinerary and come home when I ran out of money...but Bimmers require jobs and employers like scheduled vacations.

One thing I have been considering is not really booking hotels and just having a return date set...it will be pricier, but at least I'd never feel rushed...


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

jtuds said:


> I just don't know what all these great sites are aside form the ones I already know about.
> Vienna - no idea, my wife is a psychiatrist and wants to go there because of Freud


First thing to do is ride the "Ringstrasse Tram", Vienna use to be a walled city, when the wall came down it was turned into a broad ring shaped street, alot of important churches and government buildings line it.

St. Stephens cathedral, take the english speaking tour, if time allows tour the catacombs.

Hapsburg palace, this is at least a full day.

Spend a couple of hours at one of the numerous coffee houses.

Ride the ferris wheel. (rent a copy of the movie "The Third Man")

I know I failed to mention other must do's, this is just a short off the top of my head list.
Vienna can keep you busy for a solid week, and you'll still have things you wish you would have done.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The best way to identify great sites in any city is to start with the Green Michelin Guides. I have been to Europe 10 times and i have never been disappointed with anything that they gave an "Outstanding" rating. Half the fun of doing a European vacation is doing the research and developing the itinerary. 

As much as I enjoy driving a new BMW, which I can do in the US, my preference is spend more time walking, enjoying, and understanding a great city. I want to develop an understanding of the people, place, and culture. It takes days to do that and it is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*jtuds: * "One thing I have been considering is not really booking hotels and just having a return date set...it will be pricier, but at least I'd never feel rushed..."

In May you should be able to "wing it" without much risk. You still need to have a basic plan and an idea of what alternatives appeal to you. If not you might find that the day before your flight home that you have to do Krakow to Nice in one day. We usually try to make our European trips in the off season and make only the first and last nights' hotel reservations before we leave. But we do have an overall plan and if we stay an extra day or two here we reduce our time in one or more places later in the trip.

I would like to add my name to those that have said that *Zurich* is just another big city with very little charm. I definitely would not spend two nights there. Instead I would go to the Bernese Oberland and go up the *Jungfraujoch* if the weather is good. If the weather is expected to be bad skip the Jungfraujoch and the BO and head on down to* Lake Como*. Stay in Lenno or Bellagio (Bellagio is a somewhat nervewracking drive) and enjoy the sights/towns around the lake on the ferry. Lake Como is beautiful and Bellagio has some small (expensive) shops that might meet your wife's shopping needs. If not, then spend the morning in Milan on your way to Nice.

Nice and the Cote d'Azur are neat places to explore. If your wife could not find what she wanted in Bellagio or Milan you can go to Monte Carlo. The shopping and the sights in Monaco are worth a stop. The Villa Ephrussi in Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat is worth a relaxing several hours, the view from Eze Village of the Mediterranean is spectacular and often the view on the beaches of St Tropez can be spectacular too. So, while you are throwing your wife a bone you may find that you are enjoying your self too. Also the weather in May on the Cote d'Azur should be in the mid 60s to mid 70s (F), quite pleasant for sightseeing.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jtuds said:


> One thing I have been considering is not really booking hotels and just having a return date set...it will be pricier, but at least I'd never feel rushed...


I have a friend that picked up a 135i in September 2011 and did exactly that. He had no itinerary (and no Nav!). He said every night he would open up a map an look for some interesting roads. Then he would figure out where he wanted to go based on the roads and just head out, stopping when he found something interesting or got hungry. In the late afternoon he would look for a hotel and spend the night there. He made it back to Munich the day before his return flight.

On my first trip to Germany in 1989 (which was way before the Internet) I just had some maps of Germany and Switzerland, some suggestions of places to visit, things to see, and roads to drive from friends. I flew into Frankfurt to meet my girlfriend at the time after her business trip ended and we just drove in a big crounter-clockwise route through Germany and Switzerland, visiting Neuschwanstein, Liechtenstein, Zurich, Heidelberg, Rothenbuerg, etc. We would get a room in whatever town we stopped in for dinner each night. We stayed at several places where no one spoke English. I had a great time, her probably not as much, she was way too structured. We spent a few days in London o the return and that suited her better. We broke up after that trip, but it wasn't primarily because of the trip.


----------



## hamlyn (Aug 26, 2007)

I did something similar in Italy a couple of years ago. I arrived in Rome and followed the good weather.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

milepig said:


> Here's my suggestion. It primarily combines the trips to Italy/Austria into a single loop while giving time in Florence rather than Milan and also gets you to Venice.
> 
> Day 1-3 - as described
> Day 4 - delivery then overnight in or just south of Munich (driving after your day at the Welt either means you'll be really tired or you'll need to skip part of the experience, which would be a shame)
> ...


I read all thread and come back to this post - milepig - Great Job!
Many great advises! At the end - you have to choose what is good for you and your wife.
re-read all posts again, behind each post a BIG experience and willingness to help YOU made right decisions and answer all your questions.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

I am hopign that a May delivery will mean I get the summer performance tires with my M sport package...if that is the case, is early-mid May going to be OK for driving through places like Berchtresgaden and San Bernardino?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jtuds said:


> I am hopign that a May delivery will mean I get the summer performance tires with my M sport package...if that is the case, is early-mid May going to be OK for driving through places like Berchtresgaden and San Bernardino?


The tires installed on your car have nothing to do with the time of the year. Summer tires are installed even on many cars delivered in the winter - which is why people doing ED at that time of year often need to have rented winter tires installed before they take delivery.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

jtuds said:


> ...is early-mid May going to be OK for driving through places like Berchtresgaden and San Bernardino?


We drove the Alpenstrasse from Berchtesgaden to Fussen in mid-May. There was some snow on the side of the road and we saw the snowflake on the dash but no snow on the road, although we did see some rain.


----------

